# Caesar Creek Marina



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just pulled this of of the SOMA website for those still interested..........



Just saw the results posted from the REBID of the Caesar marina.... they only listed two contractors who bid and it appears that the low bidder was within the published budget. Unless there are issues with the low bidder, the project will likely proceed. Hopefully they can get the excavation complete this winter and the water can be brought back up to regular levels, sooner than later!


----------



## Chucknbob (Jan 14, 2012)

Haven't been on in awhile so I may be missing something. What's the project?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

because the lake isn't crowded enough already!

They're building a marina w/400-some slips & 200-some more parking places.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Really Cincy, I'm with you but, at this point I just want them to get it to the point where they quit letting all the water out of the lake so I can launch my boat and fish without being worried about running into something and trying to find new Winter time areas that hold fish. Can't stop it so it does me no good to complain anymore. Just hope it won't be as bad as I think it will be..


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Mason, can you supply a link to the SOMA website?
Thanks.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

PatSea said:


> Mason, can you supply a link to the SOMA website?
> Thanks.


www.SOMA56.com


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Like many lakes around here CC is packed on weekends, but week days are a different story. I don't see that changing.

Most fishermen are getting off the lake when the rec boaters are beginning to arrive. Sunday mornings aren't to bad, just get off before noon and you're OK.

I'm not certain that a marina is going to bring that many more boats out onto the lake, but it will be a convenience to people like me who are already there and that will take pressure off the ramps.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

backlashed said:


> I'm not certain that a marina is going to bring that many more boats out onto the lake, but it will be a convenience to people like me who are already there and that will take pressure off the ramps.


I agree with you on this. I have never heard anyone say they would buy a boat if there was a marina to leave it at. I look at some of the other lakes that have marinas and although there are a lot of boats in the slips most are just sitting there week after week.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Even though the thought of more people scares the hell out of me, I think it is safe to say that any hope that the marina won't be built is very dim if not gone. The only thing left is to look for the silver lining. Here's my list:

1) When the lake is drawn down 13' from summer pool, there will be less surface area for the fish to hide in. Same number of fish but in less water = better fisherman odds.
2) With the docks, docked boats and wave barrier, there will be more structure to fish. 
3) There are suppose to be floating cabins. I could see myself renting one of them.
4) There will be a concession (hope they have beer)/bait stand and gas on the lake. 
5) There will be a new boat ramp. (It might be reserved for marina use only though)
6) New fisherman pier on the wave barrier.
7) It will be a long time before they find 200 boaters to rent the slips in the first phase let alone 400 as originally planned for the whole project. Does anyone know of a Ohio lake with more than 200 uncovered boat slips that are rented to the max?


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Ol'Bassman said:


> Even though the thought of more people scares the hell out of me, I think it is safe to say that any hope that the marina won't be built is very dim if not gone. The only thing left is to look for the silver lining. Here's my list:
> 
> 1) When the lake is drawn down 13' from summer pool, there will be less surface area for the fish to hide in. Same number of fish but in less water = better fisherman odds.
> 2) With the docks, docked boats and wave barrier, there will be more structure to fish.
> ...


I believe Ol Bassman is correct on #5.Reserved for Marina use only.

Somebody is going to lose $$$ on this Marina thing IMO.It might be hot at first but like every other state project people lose interest.Look at other state projects and see where they are now.



Roscoe


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I was kind of thinking about the 400 slips and thought if they were full and the boats went out every day that would be 2800 trips onto the lake. Now we all know that isn't going to happen. So let's say half that 1400 trips per week. I still think that's high but, on to my point. After reading that Caesar Creek Lake gets more user visits then Kings Island does per year I don't recall the number it was but want to say it was 7 million plus. 1400 more visits doesn't seem like a lot, and I still think that's on the high side. 
Don't take this the wrong way I am against the marina 100% but also know it's coming and there is no stopping it.
I just hope it doesn't put to many more people on the lake on the weekends. What will really happen remains to be seen but, I just hope it works out for the fishermen and not so much for pleasure boaters.


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Any cons. started at this time?


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm 100% against the marina too. I will stay 100% against it up until I pull that 50" + ski out from under one of those docks. Then I'll be doing my happy dance!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Not that I know of. I may take a trip over by there in the next day or two to check it out.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

warden said:


> Any cons. started at this time?


Went by yesterday and nothing is going on... Did see a guy either putting in or taking out a canoe at the Furnas ramp. There is quite a bit of open water on the South end of the lake........


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Please God let them sell beer at the new marina. That will just put the finishing touch on CC . I have never fished a lake anywhere that has more assholes then CC just add beer on the lake and it should be great FUN .
SAILBOATS millions and millions of SAILBOATS with guys wearing crouch slings, that is who I think will fill up the boat slips, something like Cowan lake except the sailboats are bigger and they all have rainbow colored sails.You might have a hard time trolling Warden around all of the sailboats.


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

SAILBOATS millions and millions of SAILBOATS with guys wearing crouch slings, that is who I think will fill up the boat slips, something like Cowan lake except the sailboats are bigger and they all have rainbow colored sails.You might have a hard time trolling Warden around all of the sailboats.[/QUOTE]

Oh, but what fun it would be to run an airboat flat-out amongst them!!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

C J Hughes said:


> Please God let them sell beer at the new marina. That will just put the finishing touch on CC . I have never fished a lake anywhere that has more assholes then CC just add beer on the lake and it should be great FUN .
> 
> Judging from the number of beer cans and bottles I have found floating on the water after a warm Summer weekend I'd have to say there are plenty of drinkers on the water. Also will say that drinking is still no excuse for being a azz, although I do agree that the lake has more then it's share of them. I would like to see them enforce the 100 yd from shore no-wake law. Then you might have a chance to fish the bank. I'd hate to think of the wake/ski boats that fly past me within casting distance while I've tried to fish along the bank. And of naturally they have to make laps right past you with the hole lake open to them, which goes back to the point about the large number of idiots on the lake.
> Maybe all those sailboats would slow some of the idiots down. Ops, what am I thinking, never mind....


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Mason52 said:


> They do actually.
> I've never heard of nor read of the 100 yard rule until 1 day I was at CC and got stopped by the lake patrol for running my boat on plane too close to the shore. There wasn't anyone around, no one fishing. I had to be 80 or 90 yards out at least but he stopped me anyway. It was odd because I could see the patrol boat coming from a couple hundred yards away. I wish I would have had a range finder with me. I didn't get a ticket, just a warning.
> 
> For the life of me I couldn't figure out why they pulled me over until they told me. I have heard of no wake 100 yards from a ramp but not the shoreline. I tried to look it up one day but never found it.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Just heard on the news last night that they are releasing the funds Monday to start the project . So it is going to happen they also said that the lake will be filled back up to summer pool this year which is great !
Look at it as 8 million dollars worth of structure for bluegills and crappies money well spent when you think about that way should help with the panfish not that it needs any but it could help out. Give those guys that fish panfish at the bridge somewhere else to go .


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Here's a news video about it

http://www.whio.com/videos/news/long-awaited-marina-coming-to-caesar-creek/vDCFqM/


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Look at it as 8 million dollars worth of structure for bluegills and crappies money well spent when you think about that way should help with the panfish not that it needs any but it could help out. Give those guys that fish panfish at the bridge somewhere else to go . 

I wonder if you will be allowed to fish inside the marina with a boat? We will find out for sure. I see it as 8 mil worth of musky structure


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

IGbullshark said:


> Here's a news video about it
> 
> http://www.whio.com/videos/news/long-awaited-marina-coming-to-caesar-creek/vDCFqM/


I noticed a sailboat display on Art's wall.Maybe this Marina is being built for mainly the Sailboater's in mind.I don't think I would take a chance on a Sailboat with all the drinkers and puffers on that lake.I've tangled with the Sailboater's on Cowan and I'll tell ya,they are not a friendly group for the most part.



Roscoe


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Roscoe said:


> I've tangled with the Sailboater's *on Cowan and I'll tell ya,they are not a friendly group for the most part.
> *
> Roscoe


That's an understatement. 
They are a mean and hateful group . I was anchored and fishing one day and this sail boat almost ran me over and some crazy lady on the sail boat is yelling at me how she has the right of way because she has a sail and I have a motor. They have to be the most intentionally rude group of people I have ever came across.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Would be a golden opportunity to place potential fish attractors/ rubble piles while the lake is actually drawn down...and of course GPS `interesting spots`. Use HARD wood limbs with PVC on the deeper ends; rubble piles smothered with a generous number of 10 hole red bricks will last a LONG time into the future. Time spent in recon and cover placement is seldom wasted...this chance won`t come again in your lifetime. Make it COUNT !


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

It actually was the president of the C C sailboat assoc or what ever they call their self that got this hole thing pushed through if the article I read is true. This guy just kept on crying and crying to people that have power how they need a marina and how they had been promised a marina. and how they have to trailer their sailboats and put them in the special parking lot they have already to park their sailboats. And now they are going to have their marina del ray. The only good thing about sail boats is they don't make a two foot wake.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Would be a golden opportunity to place potential fish attractors/ rubble piles while the lake is actually drawn down...and of course GPS `interesting spots`. Use HARD wood limbs with PVC on the deeper ends; rubble piles smothered with a generous number of 10 hole red bricks will last a LONG time into the future. Time spent in recon and cover placement is seldom wasted...this chance won`t come again in your lifetime. Make it COUNT !



I believe you have to have permission to place any structure in the lake. We have sunk lots of Christmas trees in the lake and yes we had to get permission. I think it's with the parks dept but could have been the DNR and or the corp of engineers. they gave us some maps of areas we could not place structure and some places they would like for us to put some in etc, etc
We didn't have to put trees in the areas they suggested just that it would be nice if we did. It was places that were accessible from shore.

I did make some rock piles last time the lake was down but, that was a lot of work..


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

When the marina was first announced several years ago i was super stoked for it. I had no means to get around the lake other than trying to fine a spot to fish from shore. Accessible shore fishing that puts you in distance of good spots at Caesar creek is super limited. Of the very few shore fishing spots, most are almost always occupied. The marina would be a big help for me as it would provide structure AND it would have a designated fishing section.

Now, i have a Kayak and a paddle board that are both excellent fishing platforms and it gives me soooooo much more access to spots on the lake. Still, i remember what it was like prior to that so im glad it will be going in so others who are like i was back then can have better fishing on the lake.

As far as the sailboats go...i have been nearly run over several times in the past few years out on Caesar Creek by careless people in motor boats (both fishermen AND recreational boaters). The way i see it, if the sailboaters push out some of the motor boats well then thats just less of a chance of me getting run down by a motor boat going ludicrous speed on the lake. At least i have more time to get out of the way of a sailboat.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Mason52 said:


> I wonder if you will be allowed to fish inside the marina with a boat? We will find out for sure. I see it as 8 mil worth of musky structure


I don't think they can stop boats from fishing inside the marina. If so, I want some of my fishing license fee back. I think you are starting to see the marina the way I do.


----------



## h2owolf (Apr 23, 2012)

Mason52 said:


> It actually was the president of the C C sailboat assoc or what ever they call their self that got this hole thing pushed through if the article I read is true. This guy just kept on crying and crying to people that have power how they need a marina and how they had been promised a marina. and how they have to trailer their sailboats and put them in the special parking lot they have already to park their sailboats. And now they are going to have their marina del ray. The only good thing about sail boats is they don't make a two foot wake.


Mason,

From what I understand, this is same guy that has a lot of money & invested it into housing sub-division close by & before homes could be built market crashed. Now with marina he is hoping people will buy homes close to lake so he can profit, that is why he is crying to get it approved. Sailboats way down on his list of priorities!!!


----------



## brn2fsh (Feb 28, 2010)

His initials wouldn't be NP would they?????


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Whatever his name is, somebody needs to out this guy. Just a theory, but I would guess he's the same schlub who got the state to keep boaters from being able to idle on Cowan. Correct me if I'm wrong, but it was my understanding that the idle regulation was passed, then suddenly and mysteriously put on hold. "Pending" or whatever-forever. Never heard a clear explanation. Sounds like the work of somebody with "connections", just like the guy who got the marina built. Coincidence? Somebody enlighten me.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

The "unofficial" word I heard from "official" people was that the Cowan SB Club threatened a lawsuit against the state as a scare tactic and it worked, Pretty sure the state will switch Cowan over after the 18 moth trial at Acton, assuming it goes well, and this whole year they only had 1 incident and it was with some folks meeting at Acton to test drive a boat for sale, neither party was from within several hrs of the lake nor were aware of the restrictions so no citation were issued. 

PS we all know the state doesn't deal in political drama, right???? 
Salmonid


----------



## h2owolf (Apr 23, 2012)

brn2fsh said:


> His initials wouldn't be NP would they?????


Not sure, I heard it from another fisherman, don't recall his name, but will ask when I see him again.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Found this after a quick search. The last paragraph says it all.

(Dayton Daily News (OH) Via Acquire Media NewsEdge) March 29--HARVEYSBURG -- Ohio Renaissance Festival founder Peter Carroll has broken ground on a 165-acre residential and commercial development between Caesar Creek Lake and Interstate 71, seven years later than expected.


Excavation, begun earlier this month on the first 28 lots of the 222-home Caesar Creek Estates, was stalled last week but is expected to resume in April, according to Carroll and local officials.

In July, Carroll and builder Chad Ellis are expected to begin marketing homes near the shore of the lake, the centerpiece of a 3,741-acre federal and state park.

Carroll first unveiled plans for Caesar Creek Estates and the Festival Marketplace in 2005. Warren County Commissioners approved $650,000 in sewage treatment improvements tied to the project in Harveysburg, a small village on the shore of the lake near the Warren-Clinton county line.

In 2007, Carroll funded a lift station and extension of sewer lines across an adjoining county park to the development, according to Chris Brausch, sanitary engineer in Warren County.

"The original plan was we were going to have three model homes open on Labor Day of '07," Harveysburg Mayor Dick Verga said. "That's when the real estate market tanked. Everything got put on ice." In addition, Carroll's plans were based -- and continue to count -- on development of a $15 million marina complex planned by the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) across Caesar Creek Lake from his 273-acre complex, which already features a 100-acre festival site and offices.


----------



## h2owolf (Apr 23, 2012)

Mason52 said:


> Found this after a quick search. The last paragraph says it all.
> 
> (Dayton Daily News (OH) Via Acquire Media NewsEdge) March 29--HARVEYSBURG -- Ohio Renaissance Festival founder Peter Carroll has broken ground on a 165-acre residential and commercial development between Caesar Creek Lake and Interstate 71, seven years later than expected.
> 
> ...



Mason,

You found it & are correct, so that fisherman knew what he was talking about, good thing he wasn't telling a fish story!!! LOL!


----------

